# reagieren auf select events in jsp-struts seiten



## skyllas (10. Nov 2005)

Hallo,

Ich habe eine Struts-WebAnwendung und darauf befindet sich eine dropdown list, jetzt möchte ich es so machen, wenn der user einen bestimmten wert in der dropdown list auswählt, dass dann ein bestimmtes zusätzliches eingabefeld erscheint auf der jsp-seite erscheint. Ist das irgendwie möglich?

mfg
manuel


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (10. Nov 2005)

ohne reload der Seite geht es nur mit ner Client-seitigen Sprache, z.B. JavaScript
wenn du nen reload in Kauf nimmst müsste es auch mit Struts gehen...


----------



## skyllas (10. Nov 2005)

relooad der Seite wäre nicht so schlimm, wie würde das in dem Fall aussehen?


----------



## mlange8801 (11. Nov 2005)

z.B.:

```
<html:select property="singleSelect" size="10">
              <html:option value="Single 0">Single 0</html:option>
              <html:option value="Single 1">Single 1</html:option>
              <html:option value="Single 2">Single 2</html:option>
              <html:option value="Single 3">Single 3</html:option>
              <html:option value="Single 4">Single 4</html:option>
              <html:option value="Single 5">Single 5</html:option>
              <html:option value="Single 6">Single 6</html:option>
              <html:option value="Single 7">Single 7</html:option>
              <html:option value="Single 8">Single 8</html:option>
              <html:option value="Single 9">Single 9</html:option>
            </html:select>
			<logic:equal name="testbean" property="singleSelect" value="Single 0">
			  	 <html:select property="multipleSelect" size="10" multiple="true">
              			<html:options name="multipleValues" labelName="multipleValues" />
            		</html:select>
			</logic:equal>
```
(etwas abgeändert aus struts-examples.war)


----------



## skyllas (11. Nov 2005)

Naja ich habe eher das Problem, dass ich nicht weiß, wie man den reload der jsp seite definiert...?


----------



## mlange8801 (11. Nov 2005)

> Naja ich habe eher das Problem, dass ich nicht weiß, wie man den reload der jsp seite definiert...?


 
<html:select property="singleSelect" size="10" onchange="document.testbean.submit();">


und in der action wird halt als forward das Formular zurückgegeben.


----------

